# alvey reels - b, c or bc



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Here you go Roberta straight from the Alvey website 

http://www.alvey.com.au/default.asp?contentID=512

They're great reels, I have 2.

Marty

PLAIN REEL (THE 'A' and 'B' SERIES)
'A' - Stainless steel backplate
'B' - Graphite backplate

This series of reels is the ultimate in simplicity of construction, with an absolute minimum of wearing parts. Consequently, like all Alvey reels, they are reliable and efficient in all conditions. 'A' and 'B' series reels do not incorporate a star drag action. As the fish makes his run, even line tension is maintained by the angler removing their fingers from the winding handles, and placing them under the reel, against the line still contained in the spool well. Quick reflex and awareness of the intentions of the hooked fish prevents loss of control, or injury from the reversing handles. Not all anglers desire a fast, free running spool, so the centre spindle fittings are designed so that they can be adjusted to any desired pressure. As the winding handles are attached to the spool, the retrieve is direct and powerful. The skilful angler knows just how much power can be applied to the line size being used, and has the ability to control the fish.

THE DRAG REEL (THE 'C' and 'BC' SERIES)
'C' - Stainless steel backplate
'BC' - Graphite backplate

• Non-reversing star drag and lever drag

'C' or 'BC' type drag reel is the best reel for any angler who wants to handle big fish with ease. The multi-plate friction clutch of the Alvey drag reel gives a wide range of tension settings, which do not vary during the battle with the fish. The drag control star nut, or lever, is easily accessible if adjustment is necessary while the fish is being played. With the drag engaged, the handles lock in a stationary position as the spool continues to give line to the running fish, but are ever ready to rewind when the fish allows it. Once the drag is set, you should never lose a fish, for even if caught with the non-reversing pawl disengaged, the even tension and slipping spool action are still applied and will assist to control the fish.

ONE WAY DRAG (THE 'E' OR 'BE' SERIES)
'E' - Stainless steel backplate
'BE' - Graphite backplate

• Positive wind star drag

The 'E' or 'BE' model reel is especially designed for the rock angler, but is equally effective for any surf fishing. It has an adjustable star drag to keep a steady safe strain on the line when playing a big fish. The handles are fixed to the spool, but can be wound forward to apply extra pressure to a fish or can be released at any time without losing control of the fish. When washing a big fish up with a wave onto a rocky ledge, the direct wind holds the weight of the fish as the wave recedes. When winching a fish up a cliff, the direct wind overrides the drag and will not let the fish slip back into the water and possibly cut the line on the rocks. A good fish in the bag will often compensate for the little extra cost when buying a reel.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I love using alveys in the yak!
No problems about getting them wet!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZBuRBEAAAzfgAAQQAGyGoQgFAA/b9+gIABIxhDQ0ekNoQyHpqESZGJgRpiaGhp6mWhkfDEyosK6g7YpCmDd3ipFsyTKgdQZM71NL6oRe4VFcIM8yFCWs/wbm44HsEUruLuSKcKEhINyIIg=


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

arpie said:


> the 500bc.


Roberta I have a whole bunch of Alveys, and the 500BC is the one I use bait fishing on the yak, and is a perfect little unit for that sort of application and bulletproof.

Funnily over the years [with the exception of the above reel] I have drifted from using the C models to the A models to enjoy a more personal battle palming as a drag


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Alvey users!

Having never used one, how would a small one go as a reel for plastic fishing for Bream and Trout? Can you put stuff like fireline on them? Smallest jig I use is 1/32 so it would need to cast those.

I dont mind a reel with a bit of weight, the setup Im replacing was a 2-4kg 6ft6 rod with a 3000 penn applause. Ive had a go of a couple of 1500 size reels[good quality ones] and I dont go much on them.

I would be putting it on a 2-4kg or 3-5kg 6-7ft rod....when I find a nice cheap one ;-)

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Baldy said:


> how would a small one go as a reel for plastic fishing for Bream and Trout? Can you put stuff like fireline on them? Smallest jig I use is 1/32 so it would need to cast those.
> I would be putting it on a 2-4kg or 3-5kg 6-7ft rod....when I find a nice cheap one ;-)


Baldy the Alvey doesn't need any weight to cast so light jig heads are no problem, [can cast an unweighted nipper/yabbie with ease], but you will need to put a tiny swivel in the line which could be well back from the SP/bait

For me its mono only as you guide the line with your fingers, and they would be cut to shreds using gelspun or braid, mine has either 6lb or 9lb mono at present

On the yak I am using a 500BC on about a 7-8' rod with a really light tip and its a good match for the little Alvey, and this reel has no heavyweight in the hand at all


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for that mate, I reckon I will have to look into getting a pre-setup rod and reel combo for some trolling/baitfishing. I like the idea of a simple no fuss reel that wont die to dunkings.

I might just have to bite the bullet and buy another eggbeater for sps and braid/fused line as I really like the stuff.

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day Baldy. I intend to braid up my 650c eventually and as far as I know there is no probs with braid on Alveys. However, the alvey rods have a big eye further from the reel to allow the line to slip off the reel with very little friction not to mention a low winch fitting for casting. A custom rod would probably be the go. In my opinion you will definitely need a line guide close to the reel as well or the braid will slice you to the bone trying to guide it on when retrieving. I hate to say it but I think I just found another use for L3GACIES gloves with the kevlar inserts :shock: . Maybe I laughed too soon on that one  . eace: Might be able to get him to chime in with an opinion of whether they would stave of braid while line guiding. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishydude said:


> I hate to say it but I think I just found another use for L3GACIES gloves with the kevlar inserts :shock: . Maybe I laughed too soon on that one  . eace: Might be able to get him to chime in with an opinion of whether they would stave of braid while line guiding.
> Cheers
> Mike


Look who's come crawling back.... I think they would be perfect for that use. I'll give you a try next time we meet up but the inserts are tough as nails, it would take some serious speed and force for braid to rip through to your finger imo.


----------



## DN1066 (Feb 27, 2008)

Re braid on alveys. 
I love alveys but wonder how they would go for lure fishing because of line twist issues. Frequent casting might lead to line twist. The two swivel set up might help but wonder whether it would affect the performance of the lure. 
I think braid would be fantastic for luderick fishing as the floating characteristic of the line would help a lot in maintaining contact with the float.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishydude said:


> G'day Baldy. I intend to braid up my 650c eventually and as far as I know there is no probs with braid on Alveys.


Mike my comments on braid are only related to the fingers, the reel handles any sort of line without any problems.

Don't think gloves would be needed if you just used a finger stall or similar on the fingers being used to lay line on your 650....we used to just wrap our fingers with tape in the old handline days to save cuts, and the same could be done with an alvey for laying.

Must say though the couple of blokes I know who went to the modern lines on bigger model alveys all reverted back to mono, and here I am only talking rock or beach fishing


----------



## manta30 (Mar 15, 2008)

We were cleaning out my Mum's house the other day and I found an alvey surf reel (651C5) under a pile of rags  . It needs a bit of work and a couple of new parts  but I think it will come up just fine ;-) . I have never used braid on an alvey, but there is always a first for everything. It has a very deep spool and will hold 1000m of 30lb mono. That might break the bank if I use braid  
Neil


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day Dodge, wasn't trying to correct you, just backing up what you said and adding my 2bits(which I seem to have a lot of for a poor man...lol)  . Also , what sort of tape do you use? I'm guessing lekkie or duct. The current boat rod Alvey setup is great for trolling but leaves a lot to be desired in almost every other respect(except for power :twisted: ). @ L3GACY I knew those kevlar inserts would come in handy ;-) . Never doubted them for a second :shock: ....lol. Is the kevlar outside or inside? If inside do you thimk(after 3 goes of hitting the 'n' I am changing the spelling of that word) the braid would cut the outer material and perhaps ruin the glove?
Cheers
Mike


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

kevlar is on the outside mate.


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

DN1066 said:


> Re braid on alveys.
> I love alveys but wonder how they would go for lure fishing because of line twist issues. Frequent casting might lead to line twist. The two swivel set up might help but wonder whether it would affect the performance of the lure.


I use my 650BC to chuck big poppers occasionally and love it, though yes two good swivels about 2' apart and 2-3' ahead of the lure are helpful in avoiding line twist. Using metals or minnows is masochism in my opinion.

It can be tiring fishing though so I only last an hour or so before it's back to bait, but it sure helps break up a slow session.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

fishydude said:


> G'day Dodge, wasn't trying to correct you, just backing up what you said and adding my 2bits(which I seem to have a lot of for a poor man...lol)  . Also , what sort of tape do you use? I'm guessing lekkie or duct.e


Mike no problem with me mate I didn't read your reply as a correction mate ;-) when we used tape it was just lekkie tape over 40mm length of cycle inner tube rubber to lift the hand lines, and being an old bastard it wasn't plastic tape it was sort of fabric/rubber affair as I don't think plastic and duct tape were in existence at that stage :lol: :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Lmao, having worked as a radio fitter in the r.a.n., I know the tape you mean. There is also a sort of tar backed fabric/rubber kind of tape that is very tough and doesn't come off easy. Couldn't get my dive boot off after I taped it on...lol. I went into the Tackle shop yesterday and today and I think I've found the rod to customise with big eye and line guide. Will definitely post when I get it sorted. Got some new lures too...lol.


----------

